# Bayer Considering Monsanto



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yep....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/bayer-said-to-explore-bid-for-43-billion-seed-company-monsanto-blmg/


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Interesting.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Case of "careful what you wish for"......they could come close to monopolizing the industry


----------

